# Media Controls



## Exeldro (Jul 4, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Media Controls - Add Media Controls Dock to OBS



> Add Media Controls Dock to OBS



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 14, 2020)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> Fix memleak



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## regstuff (Jul 14, 2020)

Added this to my obs folder but somehow not seeing it in the docks. I'm able to see the media-controls folder in the data/obs-plugins folder and media-controls.dll and pdb in the obs-plugins/64-bit folder. Quite sure I downloaded the right version (64-bit) also. Any clue why this might be. I'm on 25.0.4


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 14, 2020)

@regstuff is the plugin showing in your obs log file?
Have you got the latest visual c++ installed?


----------



## wssaraujo (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello, I've been waiting for something like this on OBS for years, could you explain how to use it? Would I have to have another plugin?


----------



## regstuff (Jul 15, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @regstuff is the plugin showing in your obs log file?
> Have you got the latest visual c++ installed?


@Exeldro
I was on VC++ 2017. Updating to 2019 solved the problem. Thanks
Was using it and noticed that pausing the video works fine in general, but if I forward the video a bit and then click pause, the video takes about half second to pause.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 15, 2020)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> Show controls for all active media source instead of the selected source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Jul 15, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Media Controls - Add Media Controls Dock to OBS
> 
> ...




First of all, thanks a lot for this plugin. You are just a genius. Thanks again.


My OBS crashes if:

- SceneA has some media sources.
- Activate Studio Mode
- Adding a new multimedia source to SceneA (SceneA in preview and in program)
- Click transition button
- crash.txt


In other hand.

When changing to another scene collection, sometimes the plugin keeps showing the media sources of the last scene collection


----------



## Silvano (Jul 15, 2020)

Good evening,
excellent utility. 
Unfortunately, it doesn't work for me either, after changing some scenes the program exits.
Best regards and good day.


----------



## soportepro (Jul 15, 2020)

Mac User...
Install issue: Not show in view menu.
Log: I find in obs log that you call some library from qt that is not in my computer and fail to start media-controls.


----------



## wesleyfernandess (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm not able to install on windows, can I help myself?


----------



## amtiago (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey guys, it's not working! :-(
PFB the log file with the error:

21:57:10.033: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/media-controls.dll': The specified module could not be found.
21:57:10.033:  (126)
21:57:10.033: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/media-controls.dll' not loaded



The files are in place, chech it out:

D:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit>dir *media*
Volume in drive D has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 56A7-B590

Directory of D:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit

15/07/2020  10:13            62.464 media-controls.dll
15/07/2020  10:12         2.183.168 media-controls.pdb
               2 File(s)      2.245.632 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  91.322.605.568 bytes free


The permissions in the files are also ok:

D:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit>icacls *media*
media-controls.dll BUILTIN\Administrators:(F)
                   NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(F)
                   NT AUTHORITY\Authenticated Users:(M)
                   BUILTIN\Users:(RX)

media-controls.pdb BUILTIN\Administrators:(F)
                   NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(F)
                   NT AUTHORITY\Authenticated Users:(M)
                   BUILTIN\Users:(RX)

Successfully processed 2 files; Failed processing 0 files


Any idea?

Windows 10 release 2004
OBS Studio 25.0.8 (64 bit)


----------



## amtiago (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey guys, I've just found the solution if you are on Windows 10 (2004 - 64bit) with OBS Studio 25.0.8.
Just download the "Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio".

Find the link in Microsoft website or just click here: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe


----------



## Silvano (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi,
i installed "Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio" as suggested.
Nothing has changed, I have the same problems.
Attached the crash file.
good day everyone


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 16, 2020)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> Buttons use theme styling
> Add right click menu with option:
> 
> display time with decimals
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 16, 2020)

@Silvano can you check if version 0.2.0 fixes the crash for you?
@wesleyfernandess what problem are you experiencing while installing the plugin?


----------



## Silvano (Jul 16, 2020)

Ciao,
I have installed version 2
It works perfectly, BRAVO.
I did many tests, no mistakes, no crashes.
I have a question for you if you can answer me.
I use the Source "VLC Video Source"
There is a command, to prevent the video used with "VLC Video Source"  starting immediately when OBS STUDIO is launched
Thanks for the help, congratulations for the work you do
Silvano


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 16, 2020)

Video about the plugin from Andilippi


----------



## Silvano (Jul 16, 2020)

I followed the tutorial, I did it as explained.
My problem is: 

I have inserted a    "Media Source" (mp4 file) 

and

"VLC Video Source" (DVD vob files), 

I close OBS STUDIO.

I reopen OBS STUDIO and the two videos start automatically.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 16, 2020)

Silvano said:


> I reopen OBS STUDIO and the two videos start automatically.


I'm suspecting you are dealing with the default OBS behavior, unrelated to the plug-in. If you have a scene, and media sources in the scene are enabled, when you switch to the scene, the sources will start. If you don't want the sources to auto start, don't enable them (little icon to left of padlock)


----------



## rebelojose (Jul 17, 2020)

how install on Mac? I run pkg file and install with ok on the end, but not appear on OBS


----------



## soulslinga (Jul 17, 2020)

hello - dont see the plugin in the dock. using a Mac running 10.15.4 and latest OBS 25.0.8. downloaded installer on mac and installed. thanks for any help and for making this plug in.


----------



## Silvano (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,
thanks for the reply but it's not that. 
The eye to the left of the padlock is used to not see what you have set.
When you enable the scene, your movie is already started and does not start from the beginning.
It seems strange to me that nobody has this problem.
Thanks for any help
Silvano


----------



## mattbatt (Jul 17, 2020)

WOW thank you for making yet another very useful plugin for OBS.  
Why did we need to install "Visual C++ Visual studio" plugin?


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 17, 2020)

I am A HUGE fan of Exeldro, but my Mac downloaded correctly and unfortunately Media Controls didn't show up in Docks. I am using OS High Sierra on a Mac. Do I need to show logs? Thanks for your efforts Exeldro! Looking forward to possible updates in the future.


----------



## Silvano (Jul 17, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I'm suspecting you are dealing with the default OBS behavior, unrelated to the plug-in. If you have a scene, and media sources in the scene are enabled, when you switch to the scene, the sources will start. If you don't want the sources to auto start, don't enable them (little icon to left of padlock)


Hi Lawrence,
unfortunately it is not as you suggested to me.
If I disable the eye to the left of the padlock, I don't see the movie, but at the start of OBS STUDIO, the movie starts. 
In fact, when you enable the eye, the movie is not at the beginning but is ahead.
Thanks for any suggestions.
Silvano


----------



## mattbatt (Jul 17, 2020)

Silvano said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the reply but it's not that.
> The eye to the left of the padlock is used to not see what you have set.
> When you enable the scene, your movie is already started and does not start from the beginning.
> ...


Make sure in the properties for your VLC source you have you have  "visibility Behavior" set to stop or Pause when not visible.  Also make sure you don't have the source behind something else in your other scenes. Or if you don't have any other scenes, make one.


----------



## Silvano (Jul 17, 2020)

mattbatt said:


> Make sure in the properties for your VLC source you have you have  "visibility Behavior" set to stop or Pause when not visible.  Also make sure you don't have the source behind something else in your other scenes. Or if you don't have any other scenes, make one.
> View attachment 58874


Hi Matt,
thank you for answering.
I had already done some tests, unfortunately it doesn't work.
Could it be a configuration on VLC ?
It should be me to enable the video.
I don't find this command.
Patience, I will freeze the video manually when OBS STUDIO opens.
Thanks for all the suggestions.
Silvano


----------



## tylerscochran (Jul 17, 2020)

Not sure if I'm in the right place... "installed" plugin and files look correct in OBS dir. Don't see the plugin in the dock menu in OBS. Updated C++ redistributable, restarted, etc. and it's still not there. I see the OBS log says "LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/media-controls.dll': The specified module could not be found."

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## juampistolas (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi There!! 
First of all, I really appreciatte you share this with us, I wish I could have money to make you some donations but sadly I'm really poor at this moment, so I won't be able to do it yet.
By now, do you think you can help me.
I'm having trouble with finding Media Controls on Docks. I did installed it in my macbookpro2012 with high sierra 10.13.6, and followed all steps many times but it doesn't show up. I tried intalling new versión of OBS, but still not seeing it. 
Thanks a lot, really appreciatte your time.
Jp


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 19, 2020)

Unfortunately my attempts to get it working on Mac are not working at the moment. I hope to find a developer with more Mac experience to help me with that.


----------



## SClute (Jul 19, 2020)

Please forgive the NOOB question-  I see this being listed as Mac compatible but I'm having challenges getting it to install-  is there a mac installation guide somewhere that I haven't found yet?


----------



## toplachi (Jul 19, 2020)

this is what I saw from obs' log on a mac... I hope this could give some clues

00:33:08.210: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls/bin/media-controls.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls/bin/media-controls.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls/bin/media-controls.so, 257): Library not loaded: /usr/local/opt/qt/lib/QtWidgets.framework/Versions/5/QtWidgets
00:33:08.210:   Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls/bin/media-controls.so
00:33:08.210:   Reason: image not found
00:33:08.210: 
00:33:08.210: Module '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls/bin/media-controls.so' not loaded


----------



## Optomod (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm having trouble with seeing this plug from the Docks menu on Mac, it is not there although it has installed correctly alongside other OBS plugins.  I even added to the other Library access point alongside another plugin, but after restarting OBS and the Mac still nothing...any ideas?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 20, 2020)

@Optomod, @SClute see my previous message:


Exeldro said:


> Unfortunately my attempts to get it working on Mac are not working at the moment. I hope to find a developer with more Mac experience to help me with that.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jul 20, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Optomod, @SClute see my previous message:


Exeldro you're the man! Thank You for your efforts and hard work! Can't wait until it is available!


----------



## the_hefay (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you Exeldro.  This plugin is exactly what I was looking for.  I had to update Visual C++ 2019, but after that it showed up in the Dock menu.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 21, 2020)

love the dock/plug-in
Feedback - on a brand new PC (arrived last week, fully patched), I ran into an issue with this plug-in not initially saving my setting to Show Time Remaining. After resetting a few times, and some OBS Exits/restarts, the settings now 'stick'... but didn't initially. All is well at the moment, with some persistence. For a live stream mixing between pre-recorded content and live video, having this Media Control, and especially Time Remaining display is so helpful. Thank you


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 21, 2020)

@Lawrence_SoCal Did you get a crash while closing OBS when the settings did not save?


----------



## cinegamerz (Jul 22, 2020)

This is a great plugin, its literally what I have been wanting for ages. I am wondering, is it possible to show a playlist, for example, if I had 30 videos in a media or vlc playlist, to be able to play them from the controller. 
Thanks for the great work


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 22, 2020)

@cinegamerz I'm not sure I understand your question. You can add 30 videos in a vlc source and play, skip to the next and previous using the buttons on the dock.


----------



## cinegamerz (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi thanks for the response, I know you can add a playlist, it would be good if i could see the playlist without double clicking the source, if that makes sense? so for example under the skip pause buttons, it showed a list and highlighted which video is playing.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 22, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Lawrence_SoCal Did you get a crash while closing OBS when the settings did not save?


No


----------



## Optomod (Jul 24, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Optomod, @SClute see my previous message:


Looking forward to your Update, keep up the great work!!!  Loving "Move Transition"


----------



## dapsito (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello!

Anyone had any luck with MacOS? - I just downloaded the installer and the plugin does not show under the docks section. I'm on MacOS 10.15.6.

Thank you,

-
David


----------



## mattbatt (Jul 26, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Unfortunately my attempts to get it working on Mac are not working at the moment. I hope to find a developer with more Mac experience to help me with that.


----------



## mrwmartins (Jul 26, 2020)

hi guys, how could i install in ubuntu 20.04 ?
thanks


----------



## OBSnewguy (Jul 26, 2020)

Linux user:
Where do i install media-controls?
I tried   ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls, but it does not display.
Incorrect location?



			https://obsproject.com/logs/qDovlvgE9S8BSvpT


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 27, 2020)

@OBSnewguy that is the correct location, but it has a problem loading the qt dependency. I will check the version of qt used during the building of my plugin


----------



## mrwmartins (Jul 27, 2020)

OBSnewguy said:


> Linux user:
> Where do i install media-controls?
> I tried   ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls, but it does not display.
> Incorrect location?
> ...



Hi guys ... this location works for me
i'm using ubuntu 20.04 LTS fresh  instalation
thanks for help

Exeldro, thanks for developer


----------



## BeachBum1085 (Jul 28, 2020)

Did all the checks (files in right location, unblocked, installed 2019 C++)
Still see this in the logs:

22:16:22.847: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/media-controls.dll': The specified module could not be found.
22:16:22.847:  (126)
22:16:22.847: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/media-controls.dll' not loaded

The C++ Redistrib... install is quite strange. It offers a lot of modules and other choices.
Do I have to run C++ something before starting OBS? Is there some setup needed for the C++ stuff?
Perhaps there is a more detailed message from the LoadLibrary like naming the module?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 28, 2020)

@BeachBum1085 it seems like you have found an incorrect c++ installation can you check this version: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe


----------



## Gonzalo De La Vega (Jul 30, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1irnokBo0sd6N5YfjjZzybEgBKYQ77MoO/view?usp=sharing
Hi Exeldro, your plugin Media Controls is wonderful, congratulations.
Could be possible make something like a music player plugin?
I use background music on streaming, but have a not control about volume, order or selecting songs, that's why I'm looking for a player as well as the idea of the link above.
(sorry for my poor english)

My best regards


----------



## The_Perezenator (Jul 31, 2020)

Is macOS now unsupported? I remember seeing it and a bunch of other sources saying that  it was supported. I tried downloading the one under the "Downloads" tab but obs just doesn't start. I've since uninstalled it.


----------



## OBSnewguy (Jul 31, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @OBSnewguy that is the correct location, but it has a problem loading the qt dependency. I will check the version of qt used during the building of my plugin


I am not well versed in Linux packages, but is it possible that the Linux download of media-controls is based on Ubuntu instead of Debian9 (Stretch) and that is why I get error message?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 1, 2020)

@OBSnewguy yes it is build on Ubuntu


----------



## BeachBum1085 (Aug 1, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @BeachBum1085 it seems like you have found an incorrect c++ installation can you check this version: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe



So I used the link in this thread that goes to Microsoft where it gets very ugly with different versions of the C++RED:


			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads
		

I was reluctant to use the aka.ms URL as it doesn't look official at all.
I looked at my installed C++RED and found 8 different copies with different dates (2008 2010 2013 etc)
So I uninstalled every C++RED product, then used the above URL (aka.ms) and now the plugin works.

I hope that this version of C++RED won't break other programs.


----------



## OBSnewguy (Aug 1, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @OBSnewguy yes it is build on Ubuntu


That makes sense; I currently have a work around by using window-source instead of media-source.
Thanks.


----------



## jehud2 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi,

how to install on linux?


----------



## Kreegah (Aug 5, 2020)

Can we have shortcuts to the controls as well?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 6, 2020)

@Kreegah how would you like shortcuts to work with multiple media sources?


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> add windows installer
> fix Mac version



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Want To Learn (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi Exeldro, Un fortunately it still doesn't show up on my Mac. Perhaps you have made it for Catalina? I have High Sierra. Thank You for your on-going effort though. I've installed other of your resources and they are working great! Thank You!


----------



## joechihe (Aug 13, 2020)

Amazin pluging, the missing piece we needed for OBS since a long time ago. Kudos to Exeldro!
I'm using it in OBS 25.0.8 in macOS Catalina and works like a charm


----------



## Blondelion (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi @Exeldro, I have a weird issue when using the media controls installer and the move transition installer, whichever I use last removes the other one


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 14, 2020)

Ah I gave both installers the same id. Changing this one. New version coming.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 14, 2020)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> fix installer conflict with move transition plugin



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## istorar (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi, I'm having some trouble getting this to work on Linux. Extracted the files to .config>obsstudio>plugin_config, but it's not showing up as a dock option. Any help would be v appreciated!


----------



## OBSnewguy (Aug 18, 2020)

istorar said:


> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting this to work on Linux. Extracted the files to .config>obsstudio>plugin_config, but it's not showing up as a dock option. Any help would be v appreciated!


Apparently, it is written for Unbuntu; it does not work for Debian 9. I tried it.


----------



## JVRaines (Aug 19, 2020)

This control should be part of the standard distro! Absolutely necessary to have control over media playback.

One bug I am experiencing with 2.2 is that a hotkey assigned to play the media source doesn't work. The Media Control's PLAY button changes to PAUSE, but there is no playback and no movement of the cursor.


----------



## istorar (Aug 19, 2020)

OBSnewguy said:


> Apparently, it is written for Unbuntu; it does not work for Debian 9. I tried it.



I am using ubuntu tho :(


----------



## OBSnewguy (Aug 19, 2020)

istorar said:


> I am using ubuntu tho :(


Did you install files in this directory? Read post 48 and 49
~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls


----------



## istorar (Aug 19, 2020)

OBSnewguy said:


> Did you install files in this directory? Read post 48 and 49
> ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls


I don't see a /plugins/ folder, just /plugin_config/

And I've read those posts, was confused because I couldn't find that folder


----------



## OBSnewguy (Aug 19, 2020)

istorar said:


> I don't see a /plugins/ folder, just /plugin_config/
> 
> And I've read those posts, was confused because I couldn't find that folder


 Go to:
~/.config/obs-studio/

Create directory:
/plugins/

Copy the folder 'media-controls' into the /plugins/  directory.

End result:
~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls

Restart OBS-Studio


----------



## istorar (Aug 20, 2020)

OBSnewguy said:


> Go to:
> ~/.config/obs-studio/
> 
> Create directory:
> ...



Ohhhh okay thanks friend it's working now :)


----------



## alexslx (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi,

I would like to be able to set hotkeys to fast-forward (150%) or fast-backward (50%) some media sources. Do you think it would be possible to include in this plugin?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 14, 2020)

@alexslx the speed of a media source can not be controlled in the same manner as the functions this plugin. So it would need to be done with an other plugin or lua script.


----------



## alexslx (Sep 17, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @alexslx the speed of a media source can not be controlled in the same manner as the functions this plugin. So it would need to be done with an other plugin or lua script.



Hi, thanks for the response. That is unfortunately. I tried to do that using lua scripts but it doesn't seems to be able without restarting the media source every call to update settings.

I was trying to use that to control a media source so I can comment on it, go back or forward, slower some important parts... you got the idea.


----------



## VA Tech Support (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you for this amazing plug-in which solves a big gap in OBS Media Source controls.

I am experiencing the Mac crash bug which comes up when removing videos from a scene as described in this issue log: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-media-controls/issues/10

The other trouble is that it appears to wipe out all profile configurations when the crash occurs and OBS restarts.

Just wanted to check to see if this was on your radar to fix and any time estimates for resolution so we can plan accordingly?

Thank you again for your efforts in this awesome development.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 21, 2020)

The crash should be fixed with OBS version 26. Can you test if the release candidate of OBS fixes it?


----------



## VA Tech Support (Sep 21, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> The crash should be fixed with OBS version 26. Can you test if the release candidate of OBS fixes it?



It looks like the Media Controls are built right in to OBS version 26, which is awesome to see.

Deleting Media Source from Scenes doesn't crash OBS anymore, as long as the separate Media Controls plug-in isn't installed.

Thank you again for your contributions to this incredible project.


----------



## Lacky01 (Sep 27, 2020)

amtiago said:


> Hey guys, I've just found the solution if you are on Windows 10 (2004 - 64bit) with OBS Studio 25.0.8.
> Just download the "Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio".
> 
> Find the link in Microsoft website or just click here: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe




HI, how about in Mac OS 10.14.2? I can't see it in Docks.


----------



## Lacky01 (Sep 27, 2020)

rebelojose said:


> how install on Mac? I run pkg file and install with ok on the end, but not appear on OBS




Hi, how did you fix these?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 29, 2020)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> Use OBS 26 icons and slider



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## InteractiveDNA (Sep 29, 2020)

Why not use TouchPortal to control any the media? Simple and it just works every time. 

InteractiveDNA


----------



## mjknlr (Sep 30, 2020)

Does not work on macOS. Installer will operate, but dock will not show up in OBS. Also won't show up in the OBS Application Plugins folder.

Can someone just provide the .so file so we can put it in ourselves?


----------



## MONICA - (Oct 1, 2020)

*The buttons to control the media just won't show. I've installed the latest supported Visual C++ ... reinstalled OBS, re-installed the plug-ins,  ... still, the result is the same:  A box of control with NO BUTTONS as seen in the picture attached. *


*




*


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 1, 2020)

@MONICA - In the scenes you show in the screenshots I don't see a media source or VLC source, so there are no sources to show controls for.


----------



## Quentin_French (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi Guys !
I would like to install "media control" on OBS> I am currently using "Linux Mint" version.
I downloaded yesterday but I cannot find any explanation on Youtube or on internet about how and where to copy paste the 2 folders "bin" and "data" downloaded...
I managed to find OBS Plugin location in the hidden folder ".config" located in "Home". After that, I tried to merge "bin" & "data" in /plugins/obs-linux browser (Not working) and then in /.config/obs-studio/plugin_config (Same). The "media control" doesn't want to appeared in the "Docks section" in the list of the menu. I closed the app before processing. Do you have any idea to help me or any video that could give me a hand ? I tried to fix this issue since 2 days, I start to have an headache :/ Many thanks in advance buddies.


----------



## Quentin_French (Oct 1, 2020)

istorar said:


> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting this to work on Linux. Extracted the files to .config>obsstudio>plugin_config, but it's not showing up as a dock option. Any help would be v appreciated!


Same for me :(


----------



## Quentin_French (Oct 1, 2020)

OBSnewguy said:


> Go to:
> ~/.config/obs-studio/
> 
> Create directory:
> ...


Hi, when I paste folder media-controls, the program doesn't open anymore (because there is another bin and data on another folder perhaps?) I tried to remove it but it doesn't open as well. Strange....


----------



## OBSnewguy (Oct 1, 2020)

Quentin_French said:


> Hi, when I paste folder media-controls, the program doesn't open anymore (because there is another bin and data on another folder perhaps?) I tried to remove it but it doesn't open as well. Strange....


I use a Debian (Stretch) based Linux; media-controls is designed with Ubuntu; it does not work with mine, and I do not know if it works with Mint.
That's about as far as I can figure.


----------



## Quentin_French (Oct 1, 2020)

OBSnewguy said:


> I use a Debian (Stretch) based Linux; media-controls is designed with Ubuntu; it does not work with mine, and I do not know if it works with Mint.
> That's about as far as I can figure.


Hi OBSnewguy, it should work because there is a linux version on the section Download... :/ Maybe Exeldro would be able to help me ?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 1, 2020)

For the linux version I depend on other developers to help me. It is build on the ubuntu, because it is provided by github actions.


----------



## MONICA - (Oct 1, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @MONICA - In the scenes you show in the screenshots I don't see a media source or VLC source, so there are no sources to show controls for.



Oh, I see... the video needs to be on my computer already... not in streaming format.  Thanx!


----------



## Quentin_French (Oct 1, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> For the linux version I depend on other developers to help me. It is build on the ubuntu, because it is provided by github actions.


Hi Exeldro, thank you for your reply. Let's cross the finger and see if someone will be able to help me.
Regards


----------



## Quentin_French (Oct 2, 2020)

Quite strange, it looks like I am now able to control media... but still no 'control media' in the menu toolbar on the Docks section. Anyway it is good for me if I can control it in a different way =)


----------



## medhcine (Oct 3, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.3.0
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Is there any possibilities in the future to add a MUTE button for the correspondent Media, it will be a huge feature if really you can added.

Thanks for this helpful plugin.


----------



## quoole (Oct 3, 2020)

Great plugin! 
I was wondering if you could add like a countdown timecode in as well? 

My main use case at the moment is like an online chat show style thing (capturing from zoom) and sometimes we throw VTs in there.
When I'm counting the host back in, it would be great if I could just see it as '5, 4, 3, 2,1' in the media controls. 
This plugin is a great help though!


----------



## obsfan5150 (Oct 3, 2020)

How do you uninstall this plugin on Mac?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 4, 2020)

@quoole  for count down right click on the dock for options in the context menu.


----------



## MichiganHypnosisInstitute (Oct 7, 2020)

Not sure what I am doing wrong.

Latest version of OBS Studio v26.

I downloaded the installer file and ran it, said it completed.

Checked the View>Docks section in the menu and don't see anything for media controls.

I then tried the zip download and extracted and copied the folders to the correct location in program files and still nothing.

I have downloaded the Visual C++  and installed that, rebooted and tried again, still nothing.

What am I missing?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 7, 2020)

@MichiganHypnosisInstitute can you post your OBS log file to see if the plugin loaded correctly?


----------



## MichiganHypnosisInstitute (Oct 7, 2020)

MichiganHypnosisInstitute said:


> Not sure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Latest version of OBS Studio v26.
> 
> ...



Fixed the error, apparently when I tried updating OBS the other day it hadn't actually updated. Now I did it again and everything is where it is supposed to be.


----------



## WaiSi (Oct 14, 2020)

I tried to install Media Controls 0.3.0 on my MAC.  The installation went through but I could not see any media control plugin activated on my OBS. How do I install it on my MAC OBS? Is there anything that I need to do to have it activated?


----------



## Cristóbal78 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi! I have a little issue. I installed the plugin and i can see the timeline but can't see the icons of the media control. It works, but i wanted to know if there's any solution to that.
Thanks for the amazing plugin btw!


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 17, 2020)

@Cristóbal78 have you got the latest version of OBS installed?


----------



## Babblingo (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi Exeldro, I am enjoying this plug-in very much.  For a later version, I want to suggest  a "gang" feature, so that the slider (or hotkeys) could rewind or advance multiple, selected sources by an equal amount, then allow playing the gang all a once, stop all at once, etc.


----------



## OMDTR (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi

I installed OBS v  26.0.2, Media Control 3.0 and the  latest visual c++ redistributable for visual studio 2019 

I activated Media Control and ticked the various elements but the controls still doesn't show in the Media Control box (see screenshot)

I attach the screenshot and the latest log file


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 26, 2020)

@OMDTR in the screenshot I see a browser, a video capture device and an image source. None of these sources is a media source.
It works only for media source, vlc source, image slide show source and some plugin sources like the replay source plugin.


----------



## OMDTR (Oct 26, 2020)

OMDTR said:


> Hi
> 
> I installed OBS v  26.0.2, Media Control 3.0 and the  latest visual c++ redistributable for visual studio 2019
> 
> ...


Sorry, should have mentioned I use Windows 10


----------



## OMDTR (Oct 26, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @OMDTR in the screenshot I see a browser, a video capture device and an image source. None of these sources is a media source.
> It works only for media source, vlc source, image slide show source and some plugin sources like the replay source plugin.


Thanks. Is there any way to control say a Youtube video from within OBS?


----------



## OMDTR (Oct 26, 2020)

OMDTR said:


> Thanks. Is there any way to control say a Youtube video from within OBS?


Thanks for your help. Got it sorted out


----------



## sam721223 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi

I have installed OBS v 26.0.2 and Media Control(0.3.0) on Mac(10.15.6).

When I open OBS, it will crash.




please help me to fix the problem. thanks


----------



## Jaymarkcomics (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to ask how to uninstall the plugin please. I am using OBS Streamlabs and hastily installed it without realizing it was for the wrong app. Any advice?


----------



## caca.rtv (Nov 21, 2020)

So, it seems I'm not the only one having issues with the MacOS installer. Could we please have a version for manual instalation, without the .pkg installer?


----------



## AL3D.fr (Nov 27, 2020)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas sur quelle distribution linux tu/vous travaillez, je suis sur Xubuntu Studio 20.04.

J'ai installé le plugin manuellement de la manière suivante:

Décompresser l'archive téléchargée (la décompresser 2 fois car c'est un zip qui contient un .tar.gz) jusqu'à obtenir le répertoire "media-controls" qui contient 2 sous répertoires "bin" et "data".

le "bin" contient un autre répertoire "64bit" qui contient la librairie qui nous intéresse: "media-controls.so"

Il va falloir placer cette librairie dans le répertoire " /usr/lib/obs-plugins" . Pour pourvoir écrire dans ce dernier répertoire il faut etre loggé en tant que root.

Je n'ai pas utilisé le fichier "en-US.ini' qui se trouve dans l'autre répertoire.

J'espère que ce message sera utile :-)

Alain


----------



## caca.rtv (Nov 29, 2020)

caca.rtv said:


> So, it seems I'm not the only one having issues with the MacOS installer. Could we please have a version for manual instalation, without the .pkg installer?



A bit of googling around and found this fix on github: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-media-controls/issues/2

So, quick guide: install the plugin using the original link. Then download the file posted by ucomesdag on the github thread, add it to Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/media-controls/bin, and replace the file that's already there. Works perfectly now.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 27, 2020)

Cristóbal78 said:


> View attachment 62155 Hi! I have a little issue. I installed the plugin and i can see the timeline but can't see the icons of the media control. It works, but i wanted to know if there's any solution to that.


I have the same issue. I upgraded today from v 0.2.0 to 0.3.0. I'm on OBS v25.0.8 on Win10
I upgraded by replacing the dll & pdb file in \obs-plugins\64-bit. The INI file looked the same, so I didn't update/replace it


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 27, 2020)

Not showing icons should only happen when your OBS version is not version 26 .0 or higher


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 28, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Not showing icons should only happen when your OBS version is not version 26 .0 or higher



Ah, I didn't realize 


Exeldro said:


> : Version 0.3.0 Use OBS 26 icons and slider


meant requires OBS v26 for user interface to keep control icons visible
I'll go back to v0.2.0, until I'm ready for OBS Studio v26 (.. which recent forum posts unfortunately don't give me confidence in, yet)


----------



## schist99 (Jan 13, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Not showing icons should only happen when your OBS version is not version 26 .0 or higher



my obs is 26.1.1, icons still not showing. (using material dark theme)


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 13, 2021)

@schist99 do the icons show on the source toolbar with that theme? Because this plugins should use the same icons as used in the source toolbar. If they are also not shown there the icons should be added to the theme you are using.


----------



## hmeneses (Jan 27, 2021)

as you already created a monitor plugin, is it possible to add a monitor button to media control buttons?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 29, 2021)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.1



> Changed Mac linking



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## benniedm (Feb 2, 2021)

How do you uninstall this program on Mac?


----------



## cottage1260 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey, your plugin is GREAT, but I have a little mess with thumbnail buttons. I have OBS (26.1.2), running it on OSX 10.14.6 (Mojave). Is there any way how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## djarchi (Feb 27, 2021)

How do i remove this plugin? I installed it and when i dont want to run it in a dock it puts a huge gray rectangle over my stream preview.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 27, 2021)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.2



> update media controls instead of refresh (delete and recreate)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## morrisb (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi, thanks for the plugin, it's much better than the built in vlc controls.  I was wondering if it would be possible to control multiple media sources with one control.  I have two videos that are synced together in time and need to play them either side by side or individually but cutting back and forth between them quickly.  While there are a couple work arounds I could use, it would be nice to just hit a single play button and have them both start simultaneously.  Thanks,  morris


----------



## annkuoq (Mar 11, 2021)

If I want to use it on mac obs 25.0.8, should I install 0.2.2.pkg?
If so, where is the old version download link?
Thanks!


----------



## smz (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for great plugin! Is it possible to add a feature to controls which pauses after current media? I have a media playlist which loops and I would like to have "button" which pauses the media playlist playing after current media is finished.
Thanks!


----------



## YOGA47 (Apr 4, 2021)

how do i add 7 sec forward hotkeys like 
*Replay Source hotkey on setting
or *
on stream deck i am noob to *WebSocket*


----------



## YOGA47 (Apr 5, 2021)

only have play and pause


----------



## shinutaki (Apr 27, 2021)

is there a way to trigger my media players to play at the same time they are out of sync I'm using mac by the way?


----------



## Exeldro (May 4, 2021)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.3



> hide removed sources



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (May 4, 2021)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.4



> fix freezing on delete source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## skysix (May 12, 2021)

Hello !! beautiful plugin !!
can you add play-pause functionality like on vlc?
that is, when a track ends it pauses instead of immediately skipping to the next track

this helps a lot to change scene at the end of the tracks with precision without going over the next one

thank you


----------



## Gitago (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry if its been asked or mentioned previously, but is it possible when using this plugin with VLC playlists, to also show the Filename which is queued up to be played?


----------



## Gitago (Jun 18, 2021)

to add onto that further would also be neat to have a 'selective media monitor' ability...  since i have a half dozen sources on one scene which i dont want to monitor AT ALL while some i do..

ok.. got into actually testing it a bit more thorough and realizing only showing media sources which are 'visible' before i make the scene switch.


----------



## SClute (Jul 9, 2021)

*Follow if a media file visibility is toggled on/off?*

I'm trying to set up OBS for a client-  is there a way to have this plugin follow if a media file visibility is toggled on/off.  Showing all media sources won't really work-  looking at 100+ videos/stingers.  I'm trying to keep him in one scene with a bunch of nested scenes- turn toggle source on it plays- then toggle off. 
Working on MAC OS.
Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## philip.j.cacciatore@gmail (Jul 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Media Controls - Add Media Controls Dock to OBS
> 
> ...


This plugin installed as directed and I verified that Microsoft Visual C++ redistributable 2015-2019 was recently installed (May 2021). However, inside OBS I am able to view the docks and media controls is there but selecting it just brings up an window with nothing in it. Log file doesn't indicate any problem with the loading of this plugin so I am puzzled about what is wrong. Any ideas out there ?


----------



## philip.j.cacciatore@gmail (Jul 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @MONICA - In the scenes you show in the screenshots I don't see a media source or VLC source, so there are no sources to show controls for.


I asked a similar question in a post which was deleted.  I have installed media-controls-0.3.4-windows and it shows up in Docks, in OBS log as ok and when I open media controls with a media running (in this case MP3) I get a blank window. Please note the media source active in Mixer and absolutely nothing in media controls window.


----------



## Gitago (Jul 19, 2021)

philip.j.cacciatore@gmail said:


> I asked a similar question in a post which was deleted.  I have installed media-controls-0.3.4-windows and it shows up in Docks, in OBS log as ok and when I open media controls with a media running (in this case MP3) I get a blank window. Please note the media source active in Mixer and absolutely nothing in media controls window.



try going into studio mode, then back out... I'm kind of having this same issue i believe.. here is a video example..

My issue is when i start playing media, nothing shows in "media controls" even though clearly things are playing.. the way ive found for it to 'register' the playing is to go into studio mode then back out 









						OBS Media Controls Plugin BUG
					

Watch "OBS Media Controls Plugin BUG" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Enjishida (Sep 7, 2021)

Howdy,  I have a list of videos, and I do not want this plugin to switch to a new video when the previous one is finished. I want infinity loop and switch to next one only if i want to, is that possible to do?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 8, 2021)

@Enjishida you can use a vlc source for playlist that you can control with this plugin


----------



## Enjishida (Sep 8, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Enjishida you can use a vlc source for playlist that you can control with this plugin


Ye i knew that and already use it, the problem is i wanna infinity loop one video from playlist, and switch to next one only when i click "next media" button. For now it's just play all videos in playlist automatically.


----------



## Noar Prodz (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi Exeldro. Is there any plan to add these kind of functions :
- Mark IN, Mark OUT, LOOP in order to play a dedicated portion of a media ? in a loop ?
Thanks !
Arno


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2021)

@Noar Prodz at the moment there are no plans for that


----------



## pitrrs (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello,

thanks for your work <3 but i cannot show controls (visibility) on FOLDER (on scene items its OK) :) 
Its BUG or my mistake?

Thak you


----------



## FreemanQC (Jan 9, 2022)

Can I set hotkeys for Play, Pause and Reset to control a media source with this plugin?


----------



## apluzz (Jan 25, 2022)

@Exeldro  can I request when playing a media file via DSK to have it appear in Media Controls? I believe at the moment only media active in scenes appear in Media Control, but when played via DSK, it does not show.


----------



## Blondelion (Jan 26, 2022)

If you right click on any space od media contols, you'll see an option that says "Show All Media Sources" that will look for media in all your scenes


----------



## apluzz (Jan 26, 2022)

Blondelion said:


> If you right click on any space od media contols, you'll see an option that says "Show All Media Sources" that will look for media in all your scenes
> 
> View attachment 79521


sorry brother, but I already tried that and it does not work. Plus it shows all my media which is a ton of them


----------



## dcmouser (Mar 4, 2022)

Exeldro, I have a bit of a strange request but your Media Controls plugin is the closest thing to be able to do this.  I'm looking for an option to seek to a random position in a media source whenever it becomes visible.

To explain the use case -- I use a background video on a scene whenever I take a break -- the media source is configured to restart on display and loop and close when unused.  So whenever I switch to a break the video starts over again at the start.  I'd love for it to always start at a random location for variability.

I've considered disabling the options to restart when showing and close when not showing, but I'm hesitant to use the cpu resources to keep this video playing in the background.

However another option, besides jumping to a random location on playing, might be to have an option to PAUSE the video when not visible, and UNPAUSE when it becomes visible.  Then i could disable the options to close and restart the video without taking a significant cpu hit.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 4, 2022)

@dcmouser I would use a Lua script or the advanced scene switcher plugin for that


----------



## dcmouser (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi exeldro.  I can do some basic lua or python scripting.. I don't think there's an api to randomly seek inside a media file, but maybe you are suggesting that I could use the api to pause and unpause the media file when it becomes visible or not... I will look into that.


----------



## dcmouser (Mar 5, 2022)

Exeldro, if you have a minute perhaps you could take a glance at my new post request here:





						Request for video media source - pause and unpause when showing/hiding
					

When you add a (video) media source, you get options to: Loop, Restart playback when source becomes active, Close file when inactive.  To save valuable resources, I typically enable this latter option so that when I switch away from a scene with a video it unloads. But I'd love when I switch...




					obsproject.com
				




Your Media Controls plugins actually identified that OBS is doing something a bit weird and I proposed what I think is a clean solution.


----------



## Noar Prodz (Mar 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Noar Prodz at the moment there are no plans for that


Sorry to read that ! It would be a game changing for live events to trim out some bad files in live.


----------



## Kryptonian (Mar 29, 2022)

Would it be possible to hide certain sources so that there's less clutter for irrelevant sources such as background loops? Thanks.


----------



## Talonis (Apr 20, 2022)

I came here to echo @Kryptonian 's post above mine. The ability to hide certain sources would be very useful.

Thank you.


----------



## Talonis (Apr 20, 2022)

I guess, the Source Dock plugin also fulfils this function, however it's not possible to hide the milliseconds part of the counter in that plugin (but you can on Media Controls 0.3.4)!


----------



## CHR15T1ΔИ E.™ (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello, I use this plugin, but it doesn't work with version 28 of OBS


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 29, 2022)

OBS version 28 test version:








						OBS version 28 support (#23) · exeldro/obs-media-controls@77b2cda
					

Contribute to exeldro/obs-media-controls development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Media Controls with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.6



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

